# vote for us



## venividivici

Hello!
Is "szavazzon ránk" a correct translation for "vote for us"?
I'd appreciate your help.
Thanks!


----------



## SReynolds

Yep, _szavazzon ránk_ is what I would say.


----------



## venividivici

SReynolds said:


> Yep, _szavazzon ránk_ is what I would say.



Many thanks!


----------

